# Thanks to Rose- & Metabolic Treatment of FMS



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

To Rose, Thanks, you are a rose! My Mom's name is Rose. She has IBS and Fibro too. Are you Italian?(She is). The site you referred me to was very interesting.To others as well: Has anyone had the Thryoid treatment mentioned? Sounds like it is not widely accepted as yet, despite some of the positive results they report. I hate being a guinea pig, and sometimes you wonder if the treatments are safe. Small amounts of the natural Amour Thyroid might be safe. I wonder what the side effects would be. It would probably be difficult to find a endocrinologist that would try this. Any input on this? ------------------


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Bringing this back to the top. Hoping someone can answer moldies's question.


----------

